# Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 OS



## pilotphotog (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi I'm new here so sorry if this has already been discussed.. But I was wondering if the new Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 is actually available yet, and how to tell if you're ordering a new or old one? I read the thread here about the announcement and people were talking about specs for the new one, but everything I can find online seems to be selling the 2011 version and can only find specs for that. Sigma doesn't list it as a new lens like they do with the 50-150 f/2.8, so I'm just wondering about it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

Plenty of time to discuss it, since it usually takes a minimum of 1-1/2 years for a Sigma lens to start shipping once development has been announced.


----------



## pwp (Sep 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Plenty of time to discuss it, since it usually takes a minimum of 1-1/2 years for a Sigma lens to start shipping once development has been announced.



I don't know about that. Hopefully the timescales will compress somewhat with the new Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 OS because the changes amount to an early "tweak" in the life of this lens. Sigma is working hard at the moment to greatly improve QC issues.

Given the lens announced only a year ago has known issues, Sigma has stood tall and acknowledged the fact and will be keen to get the MkII to market ASAP. 

-PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 1, 2012)

i'm looking forward to seeing this new one!


----------

